# Chicken Drumettes on the Kettle



## Finney (May 11, 2005)

Chicken Drumettes on the Kettle
Gave them a liberal amount of fresh ground pepper. (read that as a LOT)  Grilled them until almost done, removed them and tossed in a bowl full of Carolina Treet BBQ sauce.  Replaced them on the grill until the sauce started to char.  Removed them and again tossed them in the CT.  Put them back on the grill until the sauce started to char again.
Plated and ate with a salad dress with Sweet Vidalia Onion dressing.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 11, 2005)

Sounds good Chris! But again.....no pictures!


----------



## Finney (May 11, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Sounds good Chris! But again.....no pictures!


Buy me a camera! :!:


----------



## Finney (May 11, 2005)

Hey look,  over 1700 posts.  Just think if I wouldn't have cut back. #-o


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 12, 2005)

Finney I haven't had Carolina Treet in years!!  I grew up in Wilmington, NC eating that stuff on just about everything!  My dad would make BBQ chicken and pork chops and he'd slather that stuff on them and then I'd put even more on it!  I didn't know they still made the stuff!  If I can't get it online I'm probably going to ask you to buy a case and mail it to me!  Trust me a case of that won't last long in my house!  I miss living in NC!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 12, 2005)

It's funny how sauces become known regionally....I was shocked to find that Texas Pete was a regional favorite instead of being known all over the country.  I grew up with that stuff just like Treet and Scott's.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 12, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> It's funny how sauces become known regionally....I was shocked to find that Texas Pete was a regional favorite instead of being known all over the country.  I grew up with that stuff just like Treet and Scott's.



Amen Cappy, the last time I had Texas Pete was when I lived in Wilmington.  I can't get it here either!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> ... the last time I had Texas Pete was when I lived in Wilmington.


      

 :grin:  :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 12, 2005)

We have Texas Pete here, but I never heard of Carolina Treet. On another thread in the BBQ section somebody mentioned about apple cider drink mix. Never heard of it or saw it yet. He adds it to his rub for and apple flavor. I've got to find some of that stuff!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 12, 2005)

I tried it one time, and it does give a bit of an apple flavor, but I ended up just using my regular rub and spritzing with apple juice/vin.  It did help in crust development.


----------



## Finney (May 12, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney I haven't had Carolina Treet in years!!  I grew up in Wilmington, NC eating that stuff on just about everything!  My dad would make BBQ chicken and pork chops and he'd slather that stuff on them and then I'd put even more on it!  I didn't know they still made the stuff!  If I can't get it online I'm probably going to ask you to buy a case and mail it to me!  Trust me a case of that won't last long in my house!  I miss living in NC!



I hear you Larry.  We always had Carolina Treet on Chicken and Pork Chops around home also.  It reminds me of home also.  We'll have to see about getting you some tastes of the Carolinas.


----------



## Finney (May 12, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> It's funny how sauces become known regionally....I was shocked to find that Texas Pete was a regional favorite instead of being known all over the country.  I grew up with that stuff just like Treet and Scott's.



Same with me Captain... I thought Texas Pete was everywhere.  Recently found out I was mistaken.  #-o


----------



## Finney (May 12, 2005)

Actually duplicated my last nights dinner except a change in sauce.  I used Tennesse River BBQ sauce.  I picked it up at the Shelby, NC *Hog Happen'n* last fall.  It was very sweet, with a bite of heat.  I liked it a lot.  It would be very good as a finish sauce on ribs.


----------

